# Decodificador Gray a 7 segmentos



## lewatoto (Mar 5, 2010)

Alguna idea de como hacerlo, ya que pensaba poner en la tabla de verda el codigo gray como entrada y los segmentos como salida, pero me comentaban que se podia hacer mas sencillo, alguien sabe como. Porque la otra opcion era pasarlo de gray a bcd y usar un 74ls47 pero el problema es que no se como convertir de gray a bcd con compuertas logicas o las que se utilizen para hacerlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 5, 2010)

La conversion Gray-BCD y vi-cerveza se hace con puertas XOR (busca ejemplos con Google)


----------

